# Autofocus issues in a Nikon D7000



## ssff (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello


I recently bought the D7000 with the 18-105 lens kit, and though its a great camera, I have been having some issues while taking pictures
Sometimes the picture won't focus at all, in which case I'm trying to click it but it won't work cause its not catching a focus point, what is this due to?

And second and more important, when I point the camera to take a picture and half press the button, I can hear a squeaking sound as the autofocus shifts to the right focus, is that normal? Its a brand new camera and while I've heard a whirring sound with a brand like Canon, I expected something similar, but this is a loud squeak as it autofocuses....is this normal or did I get a defective piece and should just return it?

Thanks


----------



## goodguy (Dec 10, 2012)

I am far from being an expert but I can tell you I bought my D7000 only a week and a half ago and it doesnt have any issues or weird sounds, it focuses fast, quiet and with beautiful results.
Maybe your lens has some issues ?
I would go back to where you got your camera and demand to get this resolved.
If this is indeed lens issue maybe you can get it replaced ?

Good luck and please let us know how this all ends.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mine doesn't make any odd noises either..sounds like a faulty SWM.


----------



## cwcaesar (Dec 10, 2012)

Noise is probably a lens issue. The kit lens is an AF-S lens which means it has the built in motor, so it is not using the camera's internal motor. The issue with not focusing, could also be from a defective lens, but could be other things as well. There is a setting in the camera where you can force the picture to take even if focus is not locked. (It will be in the auto focus sub-menu under the section with the wrench on the left of the screen). If it is dark, it can take longer to find focus, or not find focus at all. Or, if you have all 39 points set for the auto focus area, the camera may choose to focus on a high contrast area instead of your intended subject. Try setting it to one autofocus point and see if that helps.

If I were you, I would find a friend with a Nikon (or a camera store) and test the lens on another body, and another lens on your body and see if you can narrow it down and make sure it is indeed the lens. Let us know how things go.


----------



## KmH (Dec 10, 2012)

Auto focus is not a be all to end all feature.

There are some scene situations that prevent auto focus from working well. See page 93 of your D7000 User's Manual - *Getting Good Results with Autofocus*.

If none of those situations apply to your issue, the camera or lens may need to be repaired. Note that the auto focus module optics/sensor & electronics are mainly in the bottom of the camera body


----------



## ssff (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello and thanks for the responses....I took it back to the store and got the body and lens replaced, I know when you half press to take a shot and autofocus kicks in, a slight whirring sound is normal right? That's what I'm getting with the new lens I got, but the old one squeaked loudly like there was some part that needed oiling
Is the whirring normal at least? Its not totally quiet though..
also, I guess I'm still learning the camera, so focus points and settings are something that I'll get better with the more I use my camera 
I do love this camera, I had bought a canon 60d earlier and found it good too, but nikon is better


----------



## cwcaesar (Dec 10, 2012)

That 'whirring' noise may be the VR.  AF will usually be a short blip of a noise as the lens snaps into focus.  I feel my AF more than I hear it.  The VR on the other hand has a little more hum to it.


----------



## KmH (Dec 10, 2012)

Yep! The whirring sound is the VR. Empower Your Hand-held Shooting | Nikon


----------

